# Garmin 93sv or 94sv Question



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I know the difference is that the 93 has inland lakes and 94 has coastal, if I buy the 93, does Erie show or do I have to buy a chip?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought 93sv last year & Erie is on there.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Erie is on both ....main difference is g2 or g3 mapping , g3 is newest and more detailed


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

G3 is equal to what you’d get if you bought the standard version that you have to renew annually on other units. Saving $100 per year adds up over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks !!!


----------

